# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Utah Jazz



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Utah Jazz [13-7] @ Dallas Mavericks [12-8]*
 | Saturday, December 08 2007 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 8:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: Ch. 21, NBA TV | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

The Dallas Mavericks' lack of defense has led to a frustrating slump over the last few weeks. 

Their misery could be extended if they can't find a way to contain the high-scoring Utah Jazz, who visit the American Airlines Center on Saturday. 

Dallas (12-8) has dropped six of its last nine games, including a 122-109 loss to the Denver Nuggets on Thursday. It's more than halfway to last season's loss total of 15. 

Dirk Nowitzki matched his season high with 32 points and 12 rebounds, while Jerry Stackhouse added 23 points off the bench. 

The Mavericks' defense, however, struggled again, giving up a season high in points in the first quarter (39), and for the game. They also committed 18 turnovers that led to 18 Denver points and allowed the Nuggets to outscore them 64-36 in the paint. 

"We just got to get everyone on the same page," said Devin Harris, who had 12 points. "A lot of guys making a lot of different mistakes, me included and we've got to make sure everyone knows their responsibilities." 

During its current 3-6 stretch, Dallas' opponents are averaging 103.3 points, a sharp increase since its 9-2 start when the Mavericks were allowing just 95.9 points per game. The Mavs' scoring is also slightly down from 103.2 points to 101.7. 

"Our defense is affecting our offense," said Harris, who is averaging 13.9 points for the season but has been held below 10 points in three of the last four games. "Hopefully these are growing pains we won't have later on. But this is fixable. It's all attitude. I'll bet money that (coach Avery Johnson) will make it better." 

Nowitzki also figures things will turn around. 

"We're looking forward to the rest of the season," he said, "because it can only get better on both ends of the floor." 

On Saturday, the Mavericks face the league's fourth highest scoring team. The Jazz (13-7) are averaging 106.6 points per game, although they've lost two straight, including a 104-98 loss to the San Antonio Spurs on Friday. 

It was just the fifth time the Jazz were held below 100 points this season, although Carlos Boozer and Deron Williams had 28 points apiece and Ronnie Brewer added 14 points. Utah shot 54.2 percent from the field and led by as many as 11 points, but was shut down in the fourth quarter. 

The Jazz allowed the Spurs to shoot 38 free throws just three days after letting Sacramento shoot 47 in a 117-107 loss to the Kings. 

"Good thing it's still early in the season," said Boozer, who committed a season-high nine turnovers on Friday. "We're in an improving mind-set. We're going to continue to improve." 

Utah, which won two of three against Dallas last season, hasn't lost three in a row since losing five straight in April. 

The Jazz snapped that five-game slide with a 104-89 win on April 13 in their only trip to Dallas last season. The Mavs have won eight of their last 11 meetings, and seven of the last eight at home.



*Starting Lineups*





































*Devin Harris - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Deron Williams - Ronnie Brewer - Andrei Kirilenko - Carlos Boozer - Mehmet Okur*



*Injuries*

*Mavs:* Eddie Jones (right leg) is out. 
*Jazz:* None.











​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not too optimistic about that game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The game is in Dallas btw, but I can't change the thread title.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

crazy how often they show mavericks games in Canada.

showed like the last 3 on different networks, and will show tonights on Raptors TV


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe they signed a 10yr-deal when Nash was playing in Dallas


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Juwan Howard makes Dirk look like Hakeem Olajuwon on defense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh with 22 points already and still four minutes to go in the first half. His career high is only 30, he should get more than that today.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

great game for me to be able to watch, my favourite player josh hustleman howard is killin it, he has outscored & outrebounded boozer to this point.

Dallas better keep feeding the hot hand.

btw, that Nash idea actually could be the explanation for the abundance of Mavs games shown on canadian networks.. oh well i aint complaining!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He might get 40 today, Utah has no answer for him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Jazz are shooting 65 % from the field, but are down 15, that is almost ridiculous. 

Damp also with big a game, everybody is looking for him and he has 18 points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh has 36 now, 12/16


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lead back to 3 with six minutes to go :azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Make that 40 points on only 17 field goal attempts.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That was the shortest free throw I have ever seen, that wasn't even an airball :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh has 45, I hope he can get 50.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ehh Devin, give the ball to Josh.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs win 

Deron Williams also had a big game with 41 points, not much defense on both sides. Very entertaining game nonetheless, it shouldn't have been close in the fourth quarter though. The Mavs just can't or don't want to play 48 minutes, you are not going to put anyone away earlier than in the last few minutes if you don't do that.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

sick out of his mind game by hustleman.

47pts, 10 boards, fillin up the statsheet.

for once Dallas kept feeding him through the whole game after his usual hot start.. i stand by what i said in the other thread the other day on this board, Howard needs more shots.

i'm hyped for watching this, not to mention Devin Harris who i picked up in fantasy ball recently had a double-double (the 2nd of his career)


----------

